# Ureteral stent removal via ileal conduit



## mireya77 (Apr 25, 2011)

I need help finding the CPT for the removal of a ureteral stent via an ileal conduit. It was removed with a grasping instrument.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Apr 28, 2011)

Did your physician also examine the conduit?  Look at 44380 and 52310, 52.


----------



## mireya77 (May 4, 2011)

No in this case he only removed the stent, but i have a similar case where he did examine the conduit and also used a holmium laser to disintegrate a stone in the conduit. Would I be able to use 44380 and 52353?


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (May 9, 2011)

Yeah, I would use both those codes for a holium laser.


----------

